# Laptop not starting after a spark in electric plug



## ritish (Oct 28, 2013)

HI,
I am using a compaq laptop. Yesterday there was a spark in the electric plug and after that when I start my lapto it just produces a noise ( not any beep ) from the speaker but nothing is opening. Observations :-

1) All the lights are glowing on starting the laptop.
2) The power button does not restart even on pressing it for a long time.
3) The hard disk is heating up very fast in this condition.
4) The laptop once started is only powered off on pushing out the battery and power cable both.

Please advise what is the reason for the same and how can I resolve this issue.

Thanks 
Ritish


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 28, 2013)

seems like Motherboard is effected or CPU/cpu fan. do yo uget post screen like company logo when you start laptop ?


----------



## baiju (Oct 28, 2013)

Does it work in battery?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 28, 2013)

Not a good sign, and I would strongly advise you not to try to start the system and potentially damage more components. Send your notebook for repairs and check your wall sockets for proper voltage output and earthing.


----------



## ritish (Oct 28, 2013)

The screen does not start at all...It doesn't work with battery even heats up the laptop very soon


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

Mate do not try to do anything heroic or else you might have to say RIP my laptop . Well jokes apart send your laptop for repair it do not sounds good that a laptop is behaving like this there is something definitely wrong in that.  And for proper check up you should send it.


----------

